
Show HN: YouTuLong – TL;DW chrome extension/website for YouTube - stratenjine
Two links, So I&#x27;ll post a message:<p>Chrome Extension: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;rhwid5
Website: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;youtulong.com<p>Basically, it runs a simple skip to timeframe script with youtube API, thus TL;DW&#x27;s videos without actually editing video.<p>By using the chrome extension (shows and runs TL;DW&#x27;s made for the video you are watching on youtube), the users remain in youtube website, so no traffic gets stolen.<p>For more advanced features, use the website.
======
wingerlang
It isn't totally obvious what it does. Can it skip multiple times? The videos
on the home page aren't really that inviting-looking so I only looked at the
tuna, which seems like it could have been achieved with a simple timestamp in
the url.

